# My rats :D



## XratmommyX (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Guys! My name is Alex and I am new to this forum and the job of looking after two beautiful rats. Both of them are girls. The browish black one is named Rocha and the white and black is Beanie. My long term boyfriend and I took these girls home about two months ago, and have loved every minute we've had with them.  I was fooling around on the internet when I stumbled onto this page. I think it's great that there is a place like this is wonderful!! I can't wait to share about my girls and hear about all of your babies!!!
!






Rocha 









Beanie






Me and if you look very closely you can see Rocha on my left and Bean on the right


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!  They're both very cute girls, Beanie looks just like my Judith! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XratmommyX (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks :]


----------



## MeAndMyRats (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the fourm you will find we are a very tight knit community! :3 you sure do have little cuties


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome!!! Your babies are very cute  I am a newish member only have been on for about 2 months but I have learned so much!!


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Aww their so cute


----------



## Clairboisson (Jul 24, 2013)

That's is so cute<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XratmommyX (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody :] I feel so welcome!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome! You are really pretty and so are your girls  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome  and your babies are so cute


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Awwh, they're so cute c:


----------

